# Black calvus sexing (what do you think I have?)



## Jarrods (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

First post here, thought I would ask for your opinion on what sex you think my calvus are. I thought they were too young to be able to tell but there seems to be two males and a female in the three photographed. There is one more that gets bullied by the two who are showing darker colours here. I think the dark two might be males and the lighter one the only female. What are your thoughts? Hard to tell with these guys!










I can get better photos if required

Cheers
Jarrod


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Jarrod,

Sorry, can't use color to determine gender. They look big enough to vent. There is a post somewhere on this forum with some pictures on how to vent. To the best that you can, if you can find a way to get some pic zoomed in on the vent region, I might be able to asisst.

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## lokipeacocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Just by the shape of the head I would guess a male and 2 females...


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes thats what i was thinking as well, my guess is 1 male 2 females

when they get older you will be able to tell. And BTW that multie must be a monster!!! or is it a similis?!


----------



## Jarrods (Sep 11, 2011)

Might look to vent, thanks Russ.

The females you think are there seem to be the ones that have taken over certain territories, so I am confused. Guess time will tell. Thanks for your input. Love for it to be twofemales. I thought I had 4 boys at one stage!


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

I believe it is a similis because the stripes are on the head. On multifasciatus the striping ends at the start of the dorsal fin.


----------



## Jarrods (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry, yes Similis. It's not massive, just closer to the camera. Around 1.5". Which is good for similis I think?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Too young for me to guess.

Behaviour would be your biggest clue when so small and young.
Good looking young guys (male or female) though. :thumb:

I guess you have seen it but the vents on older fish look as on this link.

http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm

Sorry not even an easy fish to vent on adults.

Best bet is to go for about 6 to max your chances.

Still with 4 starters (if random and not the biggest and best of a cohort of juveniles (usually males)) and luck you should be OK.

All the best James


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Not easy to translate into text. Once you know what your looking at it is easy. The male's "John Thomas" will be thin and pointy. Sorry


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, trying to dig up some vent-ish pics...

Two females in this pic - notice the shape/size of the tube on the female on the left









Male tube in this pic, more pointy


----------



## Jarrods (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses! I will just hold out till they start to get a bit bigger. Very interesting that you say there my be 2 females and a male. That would be great. Will still try to get some side shots of them so I can look without removing them to vent!


----------



## karydas (Mar 21, 2005)

If you overfeed them, the genital papilla will be more easy to watch and thus distinguish the sex.


----------



## Jarrods (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome, that's a useful tip. And makes sense too!


----------

